# Fisheye Hemi: Defishing software V2 out now.



## privatebydesign (Jul 12, 2019)

Don't know if anybody else here uses it but I have used Fisheye Hemi as a PS plugin for years to very effectively defish images I shoot with the EF15mm.

Well they just came out with a much more powerful V2 that gives those that want it many more controls over how the image is adjusted while retaining the very simple one button selections for those that don't. I don't use many plugins and rarely recommend anything here, but this is a top quality tool for those that shoot with fisheye lenses and it is currently 30% off. 

Of course they have a free trial version for those that aren't sure either, and no I have no connection to anybody that has anything to do with them so this is just a free FYI mention.






IMADIO - Fisheye Lens Correction, Plug-Ins, Fisheye-Hemi, ShineOff"







www.imadio.com


----------



## cayenne (Jul 12, 2019)

Hey, looks like it works for Affinity Photo!!
Nice to see it is starting to garner some attention from the plug-in folks!!

I might just give this a try...thanks for the info!!

cayenne


----------



## Refurb7 (Jul 13, 2019)

This is a great tool. Looks like version 2 is out for Photoshop only, not yet for Lightroom. I hope the Lightroom version gets updated too.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 13, 2019)

Keith Cooper over at Northlight Images, and a member here, has done a review too. Meticulous and informative as always.









Imadio Fisheye-Hemi V2 review, image geometry correction software


Imadio Fisheye-Hemi V2 review. Image geometry correction software allows fine tuning adjustment parameters whilst stioll keeping basic adjustment options.




www.northlight-images.co.uk


----------



## cayenne (Jul 14, 2019)

privatebydesign said:


> Keith Cooper over at Northlight Images, and a member here, has done a review too. Meticulous and informative as always.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, PBD....

What's your recommendations on a good go to fisheye lens? I'd like to add one to my collection, but would appreciate your feedback on what you like?

TIA,

C


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 14, 2019)

cayenne said:


> Hey, PBD....
> 
> What's your recommendations on a good go to fisheye lens? I'd like to add one to my collection, but would appreciate your feedback on what you like?
> 
> ...


Hi cayenne,

Well I am no lens tester and I don't have any experiences with a fisheye apart from my old Canon EF 15mm, but I really like it, it has very good aberration corrections and defishes very well, also I like that it is an f2.8 as opposed to the EF 8-15mm zoom fisheye that most Canon fisheye users went over to. Of course the f4 zoom is an L lens and the older 15 isn't, the prime is noisy to focus though that focus is very accurate, but it was a fraction the price of the newer lens and as I don't use it frequently and had no use for the wider than 15 zoom range I stuck with it and am very happy.

Maybe drop Keith a message as he has always been super helpful to me over several different things I have asked him about, printers, monitors, etc. Heck he even made me a custom printer profile for my Pro-2000. He does lens reviews and keeps up to date with the ultra wide angle work, he is very familiar with the software and I know he got the 8-15 after the 15 prime and he has tested the Samyang/Rokinon so he could certainly give a comparison of those three.

I think, if you are looking for a 180º FF rectilinear fisheye, then you have the choice of:-

Canon EF 8-15 (Expensive but L lens with questionably useful zoom range)
Canon EF 15 (Only available used)
Sigma 15mm EX DG (No experience of this lens)
Samyang/Rokinon 12mm (Manual focus only but great price) 









Review: Canon EF 8-15mm f/4 L USM zoom fisheye lens


Detailed review of the Canon EF 8-15mm f/4 L USM zoom fisheye lens. Tested on a full frame DSLR, inc. software corrections to expand the utility of the lens




www.northlight-images.co.uk












Samyang 12mm f2.8 fisheye lens review - Northlight Images


Samyang (Rokinon) 12mm F2.8 ED AS NCS full frame Fish-eye lens review. Using a fisheye lens with stereographic projection geometry.




www.northlight-images.co.uk


----------

